# First build, black screen on boot



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just put it together and first time i ever booted it the screen is black..
I tried unplugging the cables and plugging them back in.
I tried reseating the ram and even taking it out and the mobo wont give me a no memory beep.
I can see all the lights on and all the fans spinning
Im using the integrated Radeon HD 3300 graphics
I even unplugged everything to just the bare MOBO and PSU
I also tried plugging it into my TV and it says no signal

Also, On my PSU there is 3 cables that are inside it and not removable. One i cannot find a plug in for and its the +12v CPU Connector (8 pin)
i searched the mobo and there is no plug for it, there is for the other 2 and then some extra cables i can add to the PSU

Heres my specs:


*MOBO - ASUS M4A78T-E AMD 790GX Socket AM3 ATX Motherboard w/HDMI, DVI, Video, Audio, GbLAN & RAID
* 
link - ASUS M4A78T-E AMD 790GX Socket AM3 ATX Motherboard w/HDMI, DVI, Video, Audio, GbLAN & RAID - Motherboard Only ASUS M4A78T-E

*PSU - OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W*

link - Newegg.com - OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W Modular High Performance Power Supply compatible with Intel Sandybridge Core i3 i5 i7 and AMD Phenom

*RAM - G.SKILL Ripjaws X series 8GB

Link - Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBXL

CPU - amd phenom II x2 555 3.2GHz

link - Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Callisto 3.2GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Desktop Processor - C3 Revision HDZ555WFGMBOX
*

Anyways any ideas on how to help me plz, im rlly lost


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 8 pin plug will separate in two 4 pin plugs. The 4 pins will connect to a white connector in the upper left hand corner. If that is not plugged in the PC will not boot.


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

it does not separate. The 4 pin connector is already plugged in next to the cpu along with the 24 pin connector. The 8 pin is not plugged in


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

It looks like that PSU has a separate 4-pin and 8-pin 12V connector, so the 8-pin is extra for your application.

1 x 20/24-pin ATX 
1 x 8-pin CPU 
1 x 4-pin CPU
4 x Peripheral
6 x SATA
2 x Floppy
2 x PCI-E


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok so how can i get it working


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you getting a single short beep upon power-up with the memory installed?

Is your monitor set to to the video output type you have selected or to auto-detect it?

I notices that the motherboard link was for a refurbished motherboard. Was yours new or refurbished?


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

no beeps at all and it on auto detect im sure. if i press anything else it says in sleep mode press any button on keyboard. i dont think its the moniter because it says no signal on my TV also


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

Manbearpig11 said:


> ok so how can i get it working


try to help.


just to check, hav u make sure that processor is properly attached?
can you try the output to monitor first, not tv (that if ur output pin is video not rgb)
have u cross check ur power supply to other computer, see its working or not.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Remove everything from your case and bench test the system; this may allow you to isolate the problem. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

If you are getting LEDs and fans spinning your PSU is outputting at least some power. You would need a multimeter to check specific connectors for proper output.


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

CPU is in right and i tried turning the computer on without the heatsink and fan and felt the cpu warm (of course turned it off after like 3 seconds) so would that still mean a bad PSU, its brand new out of the box.


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

Manbearpig11 said:


> CPU is in right and i tried turning the computer on without the heatsink and fan and felt the cpu warm (of course turned it off after like 3 seconds) so would that still mean a bad PSU, its brand new out of the box.


in some mobo, u can not turn on system without put ur heatsink fan.
of course u dont have to put the fan in the heatsink, just make sure ur fan attached.
if u feel ur procs is warm, than its a good sign.
now, replace batterry from mobo, disconnect power and wait 1 minute.
place the batt and reconnect the power.
turn on and let us know the result.


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

taking out battery now


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok i took out the battery and put it back in and the same result...

I dont want to bench test my system until tomorrow.


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

Manbearpig11 said:


> ok i took out the battery and put it back in and the same result...
> 
> I dont want to bench test my system until tomorrow.


 

okay,


is the procs get warm?
procs' fan spindle?
do u have other cd rom or other hardware that using power? hav u unplugged it?
what output port u have to tv? video? composite? or rgb


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

what are procs?
all cd drives and hard drive are unplugged.
every fan is spinning and every light is on
I have the cable plugged into a moniter VGA cable i tried 2 diff ones


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

Manbearpig11 said:


> what are procs?
> all cd drives and hard drive are unplugged.
> every fan is spinning and every light is on
> I have the cable plugged into a moniter VGA cable i tried 2 diff ones


sorry, i mean processor 
all ur hardware is guaranteed brand new in box?
all cables are plugged-in in ur mobo right?
now, next to ur processsor, there is a port for power right? 4 cables?
is it there? now, try to turn off system, unplug the cable and try again.
and just to make sure, there is a buzzer right or mobo connected to speaker


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

all of it is brand new in the box EXCEPT for the motherboard it was refurbished..
the cables are plugged in and the processor does get warm and the cable port next to the processor IS a 4 pin slot. my mobo is connected to the case internal speaker and i even tried some diff speakers to plug in and didnt hear anything.

i just replugged the 4 pin CPU cable and still nothing D:

if this does point to the mobo it wasnt just used it was still refurbished


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

Manbearpig11 said:


> all of it is brand new in the box EXCEPT for the motherboard it was refurbished..
> the cables are plugged in and the processor does get warm and the cable port next to the processor IS a 4 pin slot. my mobo is connected to the case internal speaker and i even tried some diff speakers to plug in and didnt hear anything.
> 
> i just replugged the 4 pin CPU cable and still nothing D:





Manbearpig11 said:


> if this does point to the mobo it wasnt just used it was still refurbished


 

ow..so maybe, still maybe, the problem came from ur mobo.
if processor is not warmed up it means mobo is failed to do its job.
perhaps u want to do a major check if u want and willing to do it.
use other mobo that support ur processor or simply claim it to seller, it still has guarantee right?


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

im tired of this im going to bench test it 2marrow and if it is the mobo ill call the company. it should still be a couple weeks left of warranty

Thank u all for the help. much appreciated

I have to study for my test tomarrow


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

Manbearpig11 said:


> im tired of this im going to bench test it 2marrow and if it is the mobo ill call the company. it should still be a couple weeks left of warranty
> 
> Thank u all for the help. much appreciated
> I have to study for my test tomarrow


well, IMO, it came from mobo.
anyway, goodluck, both for ur mobo and ur test.
let us know the result


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

I cant bench test it because in the "How to bench test you system" guide i cant get the screen on. My motherboard is past its warranty because i bought it 3 months ago and just opened it 2 days ago. I have no idea what to do and am incredibly frustrated. How can i get it to work. i reset cmos, reset cables, reset ram, I TRIED EVERYTHING.
plz someone help


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

Manbearpig11 said:


> I cant bench test it because in the "How to bench test you system" guide i cant get the screen on. My motherboard is past its warranty because i bought it 3 months ago and just opened it 2 days ago. I have no idea what to do and am incredibly frustrated. How can i get it to work. i reset cmos, reset cables, reset ram, I TRIED EVERYTHING.
> plz someone help


it seems that the problem came from ur mobo.
sorry to say..
well, if u want to keep trying.
take ur mobo out from cassing
take all cables off.
take batt off.
take processor and rams of too
only power and try to turn on a while.
we are going to trigger it, who know it will works.
after that, put the processor back and its fan.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been reading back through the posts here and noticed that you tried to clear the CMOS by removing the battery. Did you also move the CLRTC jumper? If not, then follow the procedure listed in chapter 2.6 of your manual:


Turn the system off
Unplug the Power supply
Remove the battery
Move the jumper on the pins labeled CLRTC (next to your battery) from the two pins closest to the expansion slots to the two farthest away from the slots.
Leave the jumper here for ten seconds then move it back.
Replace the battery

The reason for doing because the motherboard is refurbished and the previous owner may have disabled the onboard video or made other changes to the BIOS settings that are causing your problems.

Note: the system won't boot without a jumper on the proper pins.

Also, make sure that the OV_CPU jumper is set on pins 2 and 3 as your manual states if it is set on pins 1 and 2 when a new CPU is installed the system may halt.


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

IF by the jumper you mean the little plastic thing over the 2 pins then yes i removed those, (there were 3 diff ones that were the same and i tried all of em) if the onboard video is disabled would resetting cmos fix it? and does my mobo need to be powered on when i reset cmos.

ALSO should all the jumpers be on pins farthest from expansion slots


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The CMOS clearing jumper should, after clearing, be replaced toward the rear of the motherboard (or left with the RAM slots up), otherwise the system won't boot. The Over-voltage jumper should be toward the front of the motherboard (or right with the RAM slots up).

However, please carefully read your motherboard manual to verify this -- just moving jumpers around indiscriminately can cause all sorts of problems.

Like I mentioned above -- if the pins are not jumpered properly your system may not boot at all.

If you have lost your manual or if they didn't send you one you can download a copy from the Gigabyte website.


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

MPR said:


> The CMOS clearing jumper should, after clearing, be replaced toward the rear of the motherboard (or left with the RAM slots up), otherwise the system won't boot. The Over-voltage jumper should be toward the front of the motherboard (or right with the RAM slots up).
> 
> However, please carefully read your motherboard manual to verify this -- just moving jumpers around indiscriminately can cause all sorts of problems.
> 
> ...


guess u missunderstand..
i am not the one having problem, mine is gigabyte, manbearpig is the one..
his' is ASUS


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

the jumpers are on right i downloaded the manual from the ASUS website, so now ideas


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It would help if we knew what motherboard, cpu, memory and power supply your using. Did you plug the cpu pwr plug into the motherboard? It will be either a 4 pin or 8 pin connection.

EDIT: I saw you specs as I didn't realize there was two pages to the thread.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

ASUS M4A78T-E -- this is the manual I am reading from the info in the thread's first post. I mistakenly said Gigabyte -- I downloaded the manual from the _ASUS_ site.


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

this is a real pain, thank you all for helping me i hope we can get it fixed..

i can feel certain parts of the motherboard feel hot after it being on for about 10 mins


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

On my attached picture of your motherboard I circled the cpu pwr plug in RED! Is that plugged in?


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

yes that is plugged in

i tried turning on the system without the cpu fan for a couple seconds and felt the cpu heat up i turned it off immediately though


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

which part? chipset or capacitor?
this is electronic capacitor









if capacitor does, is it extremely hot (u can hold it) or u still can hold it but severely hot?
and for those part, is the shape a little not normal?


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

if u look at the pic it is the big blue metal thing below the processor socket

hot to where i can still hold it


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

hav u tried to use only one ram and try change the position between those 4 slots? try for each ram stick

btw, while doing all experiment, please put ur heatsink fan into processor, we dont want u getting up ur processor burned up right?


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

Manbearpig11 said:


> if u look at the pic it is the big blue metal thing below the processor socket
> 
> hot to where i can still hold it


pic from motherboard?
its heatsink of northbridge, it always hot, dont worry. some vendor even put fan into it.
it seems that all ur system is working properly.

u are using onboard vga right?
do u have pci express vga card?
maybe ur vga onboard having problem.


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

i always keep the fan and heatsink on if the processor is in and ive tried interchanging both ram stick (4g each) in each slot, but the manual says use orange slots first


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

All those in that picture are different capacitors and not the Cpu. You need to attach the heatsink and plug the cpu fan into the cpu fan plug on the motherboard.


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

yes the cpu is plugged in so is the cpu fan and heatsink, i know that those are capacitors

and yes i am using the onboard GPU and i have also tried a geforce 8400 gs GPU but it didnt work either


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

Manbearpig11 said:


> i always keep the fan and heatsink on if the processor is in and ive tried interchanging both ram stick (4g each) in each slot, but the manual says use orange slots first


yes it is correct however we must try whether something wrong with the socket for ram.
but i guess it doesn't work...




Manbearpig11 said:


> yes the cpu is plugged in so is the cpu fan and heatsink, i know that those are capacitors
> 
> and yes i am using the onboard GPU and i have also tried a geforce 8400 gs GPU but it didnt work either


okay, this hard..
i dont see any other cause than ur mobo..

please examine and touch part of ur mobo after 3 or 4 minutes.
is there any hot capacitor?
or capacitor that have a different shape, like 'fatter' or there's a liquid on it..


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

idk sry i put my computer away im going to try at it again tomorrow thanks though


----------



## bellmond (Aug 28, 2011)

Manbearpig11 said:


> idk sry i put my computer away im going to try at it again tomorrow thanks though


okay, thats OK
just let us know the progress..


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

called the company where i got the motherboard and they are closed until tuesday, also emailed and no response. i hope i can get a new one


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Manbearpig11 said:


> I cant bench test it because in the "How to bench test you system" guide i cant get the screen on. My motherboard is past its warranty because i bought it 3 months ago and just opened it 2 days ago. I have no idea what to do and am incredibly frustrated. How can i get it to work. i reset cmos, reset cables, reset ram, I TRIED EVERYTHING.
> plz someone help


You haven't tried everything until you do a bench test.
There is no better way to find faulty hardware.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

i already bench tested it, i got no picture on the screen, even with a geforce 8400GS and the onboard GPU tried taking out ram and putting it back in, i can feel the cpu heat up so i dont think problems would be with the cpu or psuhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138293


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

When problems are encountered doing bench test refer the the last paragraph.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Manbearpig11 (Jul 21, 2011)

there is no post screen at all. i called ASUS and theyre going to send me a new mobo


----------

